# CMV Test?



## Honeybunch (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am hoping to be an egg donor and am just waiting for my blood tests to come back. I phoned up the hospital today and found out that the CMV test has come back and it is positive. I was told that you really want it to be negative but don't really understand what it all means, can anyone help?
Thanks xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

CMV is a virus that about 80% of the population has. So nothing to worry about.
You will have to be re test in a couple of weeks and maybe have some antibiotic. 

CMV is like the coldsore virus. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Over 80% of people are cmv positive as most people come into contact with the virus as kids. It's nothing to worry about. You won't need any further blood tests or treatment. All it means is that you need to be matched to a recipient who's also cmv positive. As 80% of people are positive, it won't affect the timescale. Only affects recipients - cmv negative patients wait almost twice as long for a cmv negative donor.
Hope this helps.
Lisa x


----------

